
Cascade of stop loss orders and liquidations caused ETH to trade as low as $0.10 - mbgaxyz
https://blog.gdax.com/eth-usd-trading-update-5d8142b5bdc1
======
foobarbazetc
If this wasn't shady cryptocoin BS all these trades would be busted.

